

Facebook recruiters, please stop the spam - justinY

First of all, I am not a developer. This is obvious from my LinkedIn profile.<p>Second of all, we have raised $6M in venture funding and we have a sizable team and customer base. What kind of person would I be if I were to quit my job as CEO and work at facebook?<p>Facebook, I know everyone is struggling to recruit engineers, but spamming the valley probably isn't the best strategy.<p>On 11/5/12 10:39 PM, XXXXXX wrote:
--------------------<p>Dear Justin,<p>I know that you are currently not looking, but I would love to talk to you more in-depth about where you are in your career, what type of growth opportunities you have, and the type of development you are most passionate about. Your entrepreneurial background in developing amazing user facing products end to end makes me feel that you would be a good fit for our engineering team.<p>We are looking for innovative developers that will come up with the next great idea for Facebook to help us connect the world. By design we run very small teams, and on average there is about 1 engineer for every 1.25 million Facebook users. We encourage our engineers to try to break things and be innovative. The company is growing rapidly and this position will offer explosive growth opportunities.<p>At this time I am only asking you to have an open mind and to talk one of our senior leaders to see if Facebook would be a better opportunity for you. After the conversation you can move forward with the formal interview process, wait until timing is right, or decide that Facebook would not be a good step forward for you in your career. Either way you will not burn any bridges for future consideration. You have nothing to lose and potentially a better career to gain.<p>Let me know when would be a good time we can talk, and thank you in advance for your time.<p>A
======
lalwat
7.9 percent of your fellow Americans won't go to work tomorrow due to
unemployment. And you whine about being approached by a well-paying company
like Facebook?

Stick your head out of the valley once in a while wont you, I think you will
grow with the experience.

------
rdl
I generally don't mind getting recruiter mail, if it's from a senior enough
recruiter. I have my own startup, so there are only a few ways I'd consider
leaving (Apple's iOS/OSX security tech czar, or a SpaceX astronaut :) ), but
even otherwise, it's nice to know what companies are hiring, what the general
market is like, and to know recruiters and open positions to refer friends to.
Also, it's a good way to find recruiters to hire.

~~~
justinY
I don't "mind" getting recruiter mail either...In fact, I do a lot of
sales/outbound myself, so I can appreciate their job. However, recruiters that
blanket everyone on LinkedIn (without even looking at their profile) are a
different story.

~~~
tehwebguy
Right, what you sometimes do is recruiting.

What this guy is doing is just wasting your time. He doesn't even have a job
for you, he wants you to apply. If you wanted to do that you already would
have done it!

------
codegeek
Don't take this too personally. If you are any good, you will get plenty of
spam like this. Ignore and move on. Look at it this way. Now you know one
direct recruiter at fb.

